# 5 months and no signs of sex!



## jjsunderground (Dec 19, 2007)

any body know what could be goin on with my plant? its atleast 4 and 1/2 months old and there are no visible signs of gender. is this odd?​


----------



## fulltimes (Dec 19, 2007)

could it be..... god?


any pics?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

light leaks???


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 19, 2007)

what is your lighting schedule are you running it under 12/12 for flower or are you still on vegging time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2007)

:yeahthat:


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2007)

if your light isn't on 12/12 you shouldn't see sex... ever...  unless you are growing lowryder or the likes.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 19, 2007)

It doesn't matter with the light cycle as much as the maturity of the plant. It will show in 12/12 as it will in 24/0 once it is mature you will see preflowers. 4 and a half months is odd, but was it stressed because that will slow up the growth. I usually see gender after the 6th node.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 20, 2007)

you sure its MJ?


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 20, 2007)

ha the post above me but any way pic and more info on how youve been tending to the plant would help out all lot


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 20, 2007)

the plants really healthy. ive just been training it about every two weeks or so. its not under any dark period and it will be in veg probably for another month and a half. ​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 20, 2007)

my camera wont focus up close...but you can tell from this pic there are no preflowers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> its not under any dark period and it will be in veg probably for another month and a half.​


 
There's your problem then jj.  You answered your own question.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 20, 2007)

:yeahthat: man if your on a 24/0 it will only vegg. if your trying to flower it you need to have the lights set to the 12/12 so the plant thinks that the seasons are changing and its going to be time to finish up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

Per our resident canine (Mutt):

Must tell him to quit hacking it up

its stunting his growth.

only trim 1/3 plant mass then let recover for a week

LST if he wants it bushy

WOOF, thanks Mutt!


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 20, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter with the light cycle as much as the maturity of the plant. It will show in 12/12 as it will in 24/0 once it is mature you will see preflowers. 4 and a half months is odd, but was it stressed because that will slow up the growth. I usually see gender after the 6th node.


 
i had a clone that never showed any preflowers till it was back under 12/12 light and i think that if a plant thats only ever been under 24/0 light wont be able to show pre flowers (unless its a lowrider) because that is a plant function that happens in the dark time, more flower growth in the dark time than in the light. light times are when the plant makes the food that feeds the flowers dark time is when it feeds the flowers. if im remebering all that i have read right.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems in this thread that a plant won't show preflowers 24/0? That seems odd. Please reword for me. My understanding with lowrider is that it will go into flowering no matter the light cycle unlike most other strains. A night time of under 12 hours (approx) will keep your plant in veg with preflowers no buddage.
If you put your plant in 12/12 it will force itself to show you gender


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 20, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> It seems in this thread that a plant won't show preflowers 24/0? That seems odd.


 
It will but not until it has reached a good height and has metabolized to the point of preflowering.



			
				screwdriver said:
			
		

> My understanding with low rider is that it will go into flowering no matter the light cycle unlike most other strains.


 
A Low rider is the only strain that will auto flower under any light these plants are the only ones that do strain is more of a Rudiallis plant that originates from the Soviet States.





			
				screwdriver said:
			
		

> A night time of under 12 hours (approx) will keep your plant in veg with preflowers no buddage.


 
right



			
				screwdriver said:
			
		

> If you put your plant in 12/12 it will force itself to show you gender


 
it will start to preflower faster under the 12/12 light schedule takes about a week or 2 for good signs of sexing.

remember different things for different strains too some will just grow more slowly and do things when they are ready too


----------



## blunt (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry, i read the title of this thread and thought you were talking about my marriage


----------



## headband (Dec 21, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> i think that if a plant thats only ever been under 24/0 light wont be able to show pre flowers (unless its a lowrider) because that is a plant function that happens in the dark time


 liee... i vegged my seed till mature enough to sex. Why are you all saying its impossible?. 12/12 will force.
jj- your doing somthing wrong. 5 months and tiny. something isnt right.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 21, 2007)

So if you have your light schedule on 24/0 they wont show preflowering?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 21, 2007)

headband said:
			
		

> liee... i vegged my seed till mature enough to sex. Why are you all saying its impossible?. 12/12 will force.


no one has said that it is impossible, and no one has said that it wont show preflowers on its own when its ready, and noone is saying that its impossible to force flower thats what all of us do, take a break from the pipe, and reread the thread. 


			
				headband said:
			
		

> jj- your doing somthing wrong. 5 months and tiny. something isnt right.


 
this much i can agree on and i think i know what it is it looked like in that pic that you have topped your plant a few times this is HST (high stress training) and it will take more time for your plant to recover from that and this will slow down growth till it does recover. that plant looks to be about a foot or so so it really y should be ready to flower when ever you want to just put the lights on the 12/12 and then in a week or so you'll know.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 21, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> So if you have your light schedule on 24/0 they wont show preflowering?
> Dro:cool2:


 
it will once its to that point in its life but things like the HST that you have done will cause set backs till the plant has recovered from the shock. flowering is done more in nighttime hours than in daytime and with a lack of a dark time preflowering will take longer to show up. this is why most use a combination of light and dark in the day.if your wanting to find its gender jsut go with the 12/12 for a week or so and youll see what it is.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks DUBZ, So I have some 4 day old plants that are on 24/0 and now since Ive heard that I wont to put them on 18/6 will this change make them go hermie or something else?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks dub...your a real pro man! exactly the answers i was looking for. awesome. but i think we should clear up this "could be" myth that the indoor grow bible says. " wait atleast two months to flower or wait untill preflowers appear." so....do all strains show preflowers under 24 light?? heres some pics. peace!


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> So I have some 4 day old plants that are on 24/0 and now since Ive heard that I wont to put them on 18/6 will this change make them go hermie or something else?
> Dro:cool2:


 

NO it wont you can change from the 24/0 to 18/6 anytime during vegging and there will be no adverse effects.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> thanks dub...your a real pro man! exactly the answers i was looking for. awesome. but i think we should clear up this "could be" myth that the indoor grow bible says. " wait atleast two months to flower or wait untill preflowers appear." so....do all strains show preflowers under 24 light?? heres some pics. peace!


 
ive read that a plant is really ready to be sexed at 1 foot of growth so in effect you dont have to wait for pre flowering. you can let it get to 1 ft or 2 months vegging is all up to the grower if you want to flower at 6 inches go for it, it may take the plant a bit longer to finish up but it will. IMO i would wait for the plant to be 2 months along in growth or 2 ft, this is the time i put mine in for flower.I personallygo with the 2 ft because i dont want an 8 ft monster in a 7ft grow area,and with the flowering streach it can double or triple in height during the flower. :bong:

and judging by them pics man id say that you can switch to 12/12/ any time and start seeing sex in about a week or so MOJO on it comeing out a Female and for the whole flower.


----------

